# Canadian ETF list?



## cannadian (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm just trying to make a document here containing a list of great Canadian ETFs to help avoid the fees associated with converting currencies to buy US ETFs.

Can people post the Canadian equivalents of:

SLV (silver fund)
GLD (gold fund)
SPY (S&P 500 index)
DIA (DOW jones index)
biotech/energy/financials etc... (sector index funds...)

I believe XIU is the TSX, correct? There's gotta be Canadian versions of SLV and SPY right?

Thanks all!!


**Canadian ETF List**

TSX: XIC

Gold: HBU (2x)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

cannadian said:


> Hey everyone, I'm just trying to make a document here containing a list of great Canadian ETFs to help avoid the fees associated with converting currencies to buy US ETFs.
> 
> Can people post the Canadian equivalents of:
> 
> ...


To replicate x2 GLD I was holding last year HBU


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

xic would be the tsx. XIU is top 60 by market cap?


----------



## cannadian (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks guys, added them to the list!


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

You'll find some of the ETFs that you are looking for here:
http://canadiancouchpotato.com/canadian-etfs/


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

You can find semi complete lists...if you go to ishares website, bmo, vanguard....


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

*The list...*

List of ETFs on the TSE (no Vanguard) and pretty much every other etf.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Suggestion: Don't get too fancy and complicated when constructing a portfolio of ETF's. You only need five or so--a money market fund, bond, Canadian, U.S. and International equity ETF's--for your core holdings and many more just adds complexities and rebalancing fees and makes managing your portfolio that much more difficult with little evidence of better long term results. Try to stick with the lowest fee, broadest based, most highly traded ETF's. Buying sector ETF's should not be necessary unless you want to throw in a precious metals fund for example. Also, you could split your bond holdings between government, high grade corporates and a bit of high yield or emerging market debt if you didn't mind putting yourself to more trouble than necessary. Oh yes, and maybe an emerging markets equity fund as well but only for a small portion of your overall portfolio.

Also, as suggested, check out the model portfolios at www.canadiancouchpotato.com

Once you set up your portfolio, trade minimally and only for rebalancing purposes.

It's your asset allocation that will determine your long range success rather than the individual investments that you select.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

CGL seems to be the only pure Canadian gold bullion fund.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

if i understand you correctly, you want to avoid currency exchange fees and therefore to buy canadian equivalents of american etf's ?

also, have you calculated the break even point where the higher mer on canadian etf's will cancel out the money you save on currency exchange ?

IVV (the very popular american etf for the s&p 500) is the entire holding for XSP which is a canadian etf hedged into canadian dollars but you pay hedging fees and you pay an mer of .24 versus .09 for the american etf

anyway here are some:

GLD might be claymore CGL
QQQ would be XQQ
DIA would be ZDJ

i think the lower mer and costs of hedging make the cost of currency exchange look a lot less important .....


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

Mnt-t


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spidey said:


> CGL seems to be the only pure Canadian gold bullion fund.


What is wrong with HBU?! same GLD only 2x and in CAD 

fatcat is correct, I also wanted to mention it... you pay higher MER on CAD equivalents, and depends were you have discount brokerage ...in TDW for exampe you can do interlisted gambit once and play with your US$ w/o any fees...selection of ETFs in US much much bigger...

Belguy, REIT ETF is must for any passive investor imho


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

*App for smart phones*

Claymore has an app for Canadian ETFs:
http://www.claymoreinvestments.ca/etf-central/etf-app


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Gibor, you are spot on about REIT's... XRE is the freakin' star of my portfolio these days.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

gibor said:


> What is wrong with HBU?! same GLD only 2x and in CAD
> 
> fatcat is correct, I also wanted to mention it... you pay higher MER on CAD equivalents, and depends were you have discount brokerage ...in TDW for exampe you can do interlisted gambit once and play with your US$ w/o any fees...selection of ETFs in US much much bigger...
> 
> Belguy, REIT ETF is must for any passive investor imho


I already find gold at 1X to be difficult enough to try to figure valuations and proper entry points. 2X is just too scary for me.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spidey said:


> I already find gold at 1X to be difficult enough to try to figure valuations and proper entry points. 2X is just too scary for me.


If you invest into 2x ETF twice less money, it will be exactly like 1x ETF


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> Gibor, you are spot on about REIT's... XRE is the freakin' star of my portfolio these days.


I have both XRE and ZRE , and both so far were pretty good.... First half of the Last year XRE was performing better, year end and now ZRE is performing better. XRE is capped and REI.UN (who run too fast ) has huge %, ZRE is weighted and other good REITs just catching up


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I have allocated 4 per cent of my billion dollar portfolio to XRE.


----------

